# 3G inconsistent Shuji 2.2



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

As the title says, my 3G shifts between 3g and 1x very often. Never had this problem before. I'm guessing its the .602 baseband? Any feedback on how to fix appreciated


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

i have the same problem but on MIUI GB Kernal


----------



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it seems as though it's the kernel. Never had a problem like this until I got on the .13 baseband :/


----------



## cmospyder (Aug 15, 2011)

Been having the same problem on cm7, stock GB.596, Stock GB.602, stock GB.605 Shuiji 2.2 and the Sensei-Mod 602 GB. My wife has has a DX and is running Froyo (never rooted) and is having the same problems. My daughter has a Samsung phone and is having the same problem. Since her phone is under warranty Verizon replaced the phone and she still has the same 3g 1x problem. We have just gotten 4g service available (Verizon commercial says it now in our area) and we didn't seem to have the problem before they started the upgrade. Sometimes the only thing you can do is answer your phone.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I left Shuji because of this. I don't think it's the rom but that's when I really started to notice it.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Lots of reports like this since VZW announced they were throttling 3G. It doesn't mean you're being throttled, just have seen a lot of complaints like this since they started.


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

.and verizon is claiming that this throttling was supposed to "help" speeds and network congestion.. :tongue3:


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I started noticing this yesterday on gb miui. Its still slow for me now on motozon .602.


----------

